# downpipe ? for a 98 200sx SE-R



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

I have a 98 200sx se-r. There is a crack in the downpipe which of course is leaking....MY question is, do i have to use a downpipe specifically from a 98 200sx SE-R or can a use some other downpipe from like a sentra or NX2000(different model year)

another question I could use someones input on.....

my pops says to take it to mineke and have a someone weld around the crack-is this a permanet solution or will it end up cracking again. The crack is right at the weld joint between the pipe leading into the cat and the pipe immediately after the header. I think the crack could be caused by weak motor mounts. With the mounts being weak could this cause the engine to shift more than normal, causing unessesary movement or stress on the downpipe? I wouldn't want to go and fix the crack to find out later that the real problem lies in the weak motor mounts.

any help is truely and deeply appreciated.

Thanks


----------

